# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  Reviving the Ubuntu Women Mentoring Program

## akgraner

Hi all!

The agenda from the last meeting had the Mentoring Program on it.  We
did not get to this item therefore I am bringing it to the Mailing
List and the Forums for discussion before the next meeting in 2 weeks
(March 2, 2010 @2100 UTC in #ubuntu-women-project). Thanks Vid for
adding this!

The topic is listed on the agenda as:

Reviving the Mentoring program. Why? Ubuntu has many training programs
and yet some folks forget that its sometimes harder to ask silly
questions and learn with a room full of strangers on irc. Some points
to consider:

    * The focus should be on women being encouraged and getting
one-one mentoring for any technical task of her choice (sometimes this
choice can be difficult and needs advice)

The following in link is to the Website and Ubuntu Women Mentoring
Program as it looks now.  http://www.ubuntu-women.org/mentoring.html
As listed above we need to talk a look at this program and see how we
as a team can breath some new life and momentum into this Program.
Please take a moment and think about how this can be accomplished.

Thanks Again Everyone in advance for taking time to helping revive
this mentoring program!
Amber

-- 
Amber Graner//akgraner//
http://amber.redvoodoo.org/
http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/Bl...-You-in-Ubuntu


Just me Amber.

There are lots of Linux users who don't care how the kernel works, but
only want to use it. That is a tribute to how good Linux is.
Linus Torvalds

----------


## KaitlinM

Hello, everyone! Old thread, but...

Is the mentoring program still active? I've been a Ubuntu user for nearly a year now and I'm looking for ways to get plugged-in to the Ubuntu community. Among other things, I hope to eventually contribute to the software component of Ubuntu (right now I'm just a beginner trying to learn as much programming as I can get my hands on!). 

I love what Ubuntu stands for and could probably benefit from the mentoring program--hopefully I can learn where to focus my energies. 

Is it still going? 

Thanks, 

Kaitlin

----------


## Jay Car

> Hello, everyone! Old thread, but...
> 
> Is the mentoring program still active? I've been a Ubuntu user for nearly a year now and I'm looking for ways to get plugged-in to the Ubuntu community. Among other things, I hope to eventually contribute to the software component of Ubuntu (right now I'm just a beginner trying to learn as much programming as I can get my hands on!). 
> 
> I love what Ubuntu stands for and could probably benefit from the mentoring program--hopefully I can learn where to focus my energies. 
> 
> Is it still going? 
> 
> Thanks, 
> ...


Hi Kaitlin!

It was interesting to see your post. It just so happens that I saw a post just this week about a competition that sounded fun and interesting, sponsored by Ubuntu Women. 

You can find it here:
The Ubuntu Women Month of Making
"The Ubuntu Women team is running a competition to find outstanding projects made by women and connected in some way to Ubuntu."

You can read about their mentoring program here.

You can also sign up for the mailing list.

 :Smile:

----------


## KaitlinM

> Hi Kaitlin!
> 
> It was interesting to see your post. It just so happens that I saw a post just this week about a competition that sounded fun and interesting, sponsored by Ubuntu Women. 
> 
> You can find it here:
> The Ubuntu Women Month of Making
> "The Ubuntu Women team is running a competition to find outstanding projects made by women and connected in some way to Ubuntu."
> 
> You can read about their mentoring program here.
> ...


Sounds awesome, thank you for pointing me in the ride direction!

----------

